# Anyone here try using vinegar in the water pan?



## micfarlow77 (May 27, 2010)

Hi All,

I am going ot be smoking my second set of pork butts this weekend in my new MES 30".

The first time, I used water in the pan and had no problems with that, but was wondering if anyone had tried using vinegar instead?

Thanks in advance,

Mick


----------



## ronp (May 27, 2010)

No, and what purpose would that serve?


----------



## gregzee (May 27, 2010)

Ive used Apple cidar vinegar mixed with water with good results.  I think about 1/4 was apple cidar vinegar.  My wife thought it definetly gave it a applely taste.


----------



## rhankinsjr (May 27, 2010)

I do... my water pan normally is water, apple juice and a splash of apple cider vinegar.

Why?  I don't know. I just do.  I use it in my spritz, so I just figured I'll let it steam up in between spritz's.

No scientific evidence, I'm just a noob. haha


----------



## micfarlow77 (May 27, 2010)

I'm not sure ronp.. My thinking would be that if you open and spritz, spray or mop with a dip or sauce, you might as well toss it in the pan and have it continually doing its thing without having to cycle the heat up and down everytime you open the cabinet to spray or mop.

Vinegar based mops on shoulders over open fire pits is a real common thing here in the Carolina's. I have heard of folks soaking ther wood chips in thier dips to do things a little different.

The good thing I suppose is that we should be able to eat the results regardless :-)


----------



## ak1 (May 27, 2010)

I could see using something like apple cider vinegar, but I'm not sure I'd want to use regular white vinegar.


----------



## mballi3011 (May 27, 2010)

Now I use my water pan but I always put water in it and that's all. I'm not sure why you would put in vinegar but I don't know everything.


----------



## miamirick (May 27, 2010)

i almost always put some rub, spice or apple juice in the water pan, i figure the steam coming out of it will be better if it has some flavor,  now pure vinegar might overpower your meat but as a wise man once said   "you wont know if its good until you try!"


----------



## fad3d (May 28, 2010)

I always throw some mop into the pan with water.  Or at least some Aj, cider vin and spiced rum with some water so it doesnt turn into burnt sugar.  Dont have a particular reason, just figure it wont hurt if it steams at all. Probably has a negligible affect, but since the ribs and shoulders always turn out so well, Im not changing anything!


----------

